# Trailer music sheets?



## Peter M. (Apr 26, 2015)

Anybody know where could one find sheet music from producers such as TSFH, Audiomachine, Immediate music and such? I would really like to analyze some of those modern scores.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Apr 27, 2015)

The only official one I know of can be found here:
http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/down/6-7-06/From_Sketch_Score/Mojo_Madness_Stage_2.pdf (http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/do ... tage_2.pdf)

Sadly, it's just an [intro] excerpt.

The whole set of files can be found here:
http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/download.html

http://www.scribd.com/doc/233656997/Vir ... -July-2006

[Look for *From Sketch to Score*]

There are also some fan transcriptions on musescore and YouTube (mostly piano versions) in case you're interested.

For example:
https://musescore.com/user/104989/scores/122161
https://musescore.com/user/104989/scores/129902
https://musescore.com/user/104989/scores/183537
https://musescore.com/user/58753/scores/101676
https://musescore.com/user/95292/scores/134599
https://musescore.com/user/130877/scores/138706 / https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCYPSLqivR0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbSckmmVfdM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOLDZ-TVkjY

I've done a handful of pieces myself [by ear] but they're not really written in a proper sheet and not 100% correct (or as close as it could possibly go). I could send you some MIDIs if you want to take a look or develop them yourself.

For me it's just as beneficial as looking at the score.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 27, 2015)

WhiteNoiz @ Mon Apr 27 said:


> The only official one I know of can be found here:
> http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/down/6-7-06/From_Sketch_Score/Mojo_Madness_Stage_2.pdf (http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/do ... tage_2.pdf)



When I saw the thread title, I thought of that immediately. But you beat me to it!  

There really is nothing available. Your best bet is the fan-transcribed muse score stuff mentioned above. 

Cheers.


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 27, 2015)

WhiteNoiz, thank you.


----------



## David Chappell (Apr 27, 2015)

Audiomachine uploaded a few videos to their youtube channel featuring some tracks with their sheets:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xI2oL6fWRo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6iEcvkwZXg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BvsoXEuHSw


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 27, 2015)

David Chappell @ Mon Apr 27 said:


> Audiomachine uploaded a few videos to their youtube channel featuring some tracks with their sheets:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xI2oL6fWRo
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6iEcvkwZXg
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BvsoXEuHSw



Cool find!


----------



## Vartio (Apr 30, 2015)

i think for trailer music the same basic principles apply as for film music, you can find scores and transcriptions on all kinds of good scores all over the internet. the difference between trailer and film music is mostly a case of production difference and trailer music relying on a more hook based writing.
mojo madness really touches on the score side more than modern trailer music. so if you want to get a more comprehensive look on whats going on in mojo you sould take a look at some of the scores from starwars. the harmonic and orchestration material is all there, on mojo its just super condensed into a very short period of time to make it more hectic. but the same orchestration rules apply on both. so taking a look at film score transcriptions/score sheets will definitely get you going in the right direction, just make sure that when applying those techniques on trailer stuff you try to stay relevant to the medium and make sure you condense and simplify (instead of long form thematic material use shorter cells). the orchestrations and harmonies can be pretty much as flamboyant as you want.

just my 2c.

ps. the audio machine videos really highlight the fact that its still the same basic principles in play as in scores its just written into different kind of forms. 
for example on 7years in tibet main theme by john williams you can find most of the harmonic and orchestration base that thomas bergersen uses in allegro agitato (nero) and stuff from power of darkness too. just add a touch of fast strings and brass on it and you're done. all that dark brooding string writing is mostly there.

pss.also if youre really into analyzing the trailer stuff most of the stuff is relatively simple in terms of thematic and harmonic material and it shouldnt be too hard to transcribe by ear. ive been doing a transcription on some kung fu panda action cue stuff couple of bars/day for few days now and i cant recommend it highly enough. youll learn alot by just picking things apart by ear. and for stuff that was recorded with live orchestra its easier to break down than sample stuff.


----------

